# hi, moving from U.S. to Cyprus



## arsenal9 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi , I need some info regarding moving to cyprus from U.S. I am a US citizen and been to england, holland, turkey, and dubai but on vacation. but i am planning to make a move permanently to Cyprus. I am not familiar with cyprus but have heard great things. I am single, no kids, had a business but the lease ran out. I am in a way starting fresh. The U.S. didnt do anything for me since i have been here and now is even worse. I have a 2 year degree in business. but i need to know what do i need to become a resident there and get a work permit. what cities r quite and not to hectic. is there jobs available and i am willing to do anything to start. please help me with some answers. thank u all.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

arsenal9 said:


> Hi , I need some info regarding moving to cyprus from U.S. I am a US citizen and been to england, holland, turkey, and dubai but on vacation. but i am planning to make a move permanently to Cyprus. I am not familiar with cyprus but have heard great things. I am single, no kids, had a business but the lease ran out. I am in a way starting fresh. The U.S. didnt do anything for me since i have been here and now is even worse. I have a 2 year degree in business. but i need to know what do i need to become a resident there and get a work permit. what cities r quite and not to hectic. is there jobs available and i am willing to do anything to start. please help me with some answers. thank u all.


Hi, I don't know what US Citizens need to do for residency. I suggest you contact the US Embassy in Nicosia and ask. Alternatively try an internet search... I found it produces loads of info. 
Good Luck 
Babs


----------

